# To Protect You Password From Being Hacked Read This



## mihirvashist (Jul 4, 2006)

password are the most commonly used way to authenticate oneself.
follow the following steps to secure your passwords:-
NOTE-these steps apply to both passwords for file and web based email account password and email clients also.
>DO NOT choose your name/wife's name/child's name/friend's name/brother's or sister's name.
>DO NOT use a combination of any of the above with birth dates(any body's from your family even yours)
>Never choose passwords that you cannot remember.
>TRY to choose a password that uses both uppercase and lowercase leters.
>TRY to choose a password that has numbers and special characters in addition to normal letters.
>NEVER choose a password that is short,passwords having length of 10-15+ characters are more secure since it is difficult to crack them using BRUTE FORCING TECHNIQUE(in brute force a script tries all possible combinations of the keys found on a keyboard)
>DO NOT use a password that is found in a dictionary dictionary based attacks can easily crack the pasword.
>THE BEST password would be the one having more than 15 characters with uppercase and lowerrcase characters,numbers and special characters.

BY 
MIHIR VASHIST


----------



## Vyasram (Jul 4, 2006)

everyone knows this. btw even if one doesn't the sites in which the person registers wud give these tips and even give a strengthometer reading


----------



## magnet (Jul 4, 2006)

> WHO IS ANKIT FADIA-renowned computer security guru)
> to attend this 3 week course visit your nearest reliance webworld
> next batch starting mid august
> AND NO , i'm not being paid by them, it just that i want everyone should know these things



dude does this certification has any value by companies???????

also which language did u master after doin the course


----------



## ashisharya (Jul 4, 2006)

[QUOTE

BY 
MIHIR VASHIST
ANKIT FADIA CERTIFIED ETHICAL HACKER

[/QUOTE] 

do u know programming and if no don't  call urself "so called" hacker


----------



## casanova (Jul 5, 2006)

Bonus tip: all have a habbit of saying some line most of the times. eg. Akshay kumar in Ajnabee says "everything is planned". Bobby deol guesses it.
What we can do is change it to something like
1. gnihtyrevesidennalp (each word reversed)
2. dennalpsignihtyreve (whole line reversed)
3.  you can even try to reverse it in syllable like eve-ry-thi-ng is plan-ned and then using the above two words.
4. Use a line in ur mother tongue.
5. birthdays r easy to remember. lets say ur bday is 10/07/83
u can modify ur password in first case as gnihtyreve10si07dennalp83

Plus points: easy to remember dates, frequently used lines,encrypted in ur own algo
Negative points: need to develop a good algo but it wont take much time and is worth it.


----------



## mihirvashist (Jul 5, 2006)

ashisharya said:
			
		

> do u know programming and if no don't  call urself "so called" hacker



I AM NOT A HACKER AT ALL ,I AM AGAINST HACKING AND THAT'S WHY JOINED THIS COURSE TO STOP HACKERS FROM DESTROYING THE INTERNET

AND YES I KNOW C,C++ PROGRAMMING

AGAIN I AM NOT A HACKER I AM AN ETHICAL HACKER. CHECK THE DICTIONARY FOR THE MEANING OF THE WORD "ETHICAL"



			
				magnet said:
			
		

> dude does this certification has any value by companies???????
> 
> also which language did u master after doin the course



ANKIT FADIA IS GIVING JOB IN HIS COMPANY TO THE TOPPERS OF THIS COURSE(TOP 5 OR SO)

THIS CERTIFICATE HAS A LOT OF VALUE IN THE WORLD CYBER SECURITY
CHECK HIS SITE- "HACKINGMOBILEPHONES.COM"

DON'T ASK WHETHER I GOT THE JOB OR NOT I'M ONLY 15 YRS AND STUDYING FOR MY 10TH STD.BOARDS BESIDES I JUST LOST THE POSITION IN TOPPERS BY MERE 5 MARKS AND THAT TOO BECUZ THE COMPUTER REFUSED TO OPEN A FILE WHICH WAS A PART OF QUESTION IN MY EXAM AND WAS WORTH 10 MARKS,I JUST GOT 5 MARKS FOR IT.
I'LL TRY AGAIN WHEN I'LL PASS MY STD. 10



			
				Vyasram said:
			
		

> everyone knows this. btw even if one doesn't the sites in which the person registers wud give these tips and even give a strengthometer reading



YES BUT HOW MANY OF US ACTUALLY CHOOSE A STRONG PASSWORD


----------



## ashisharya (Jul 5, 2006)

mihirvashist said:
			
		

> I AM NOT A HACKER AT ALL ,I AM AGAINST HACKING AND THAT'S WHY JOINED THIS COURSE TO STOP HACKERS FROM DESTROYING THE INTERNET
> 
> AND YES I KNOW C,C++ PROGRAMMING
> 
> AGAIN I AM NOT A HACKER I AM AN ETHICAL HACKER. CHECK THE DICTIONARY FOR THE MEANING OF THE WORD "ETHICAL"



forrget the repeating man, go and find a good dictionary that what da hell hacking means?!! 

A hacker is a person who creates and modifies computer software and computer hardware, including computer programming, administration, and security-related items. hacker is one who knows a set of programming interfaces well enough to write software rapidly and expertly.
Hackers build things, crackers break them.

i think that can shut ur mouth.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 5, 2006)

ashisharya said:
			
		

> forrget the repeating man, go and find a good dictionary that what da hell hacking means?!!
> 
> A hacker is a person who creates and modifies computer software and computer hardware, including computer programming, administration, and security-related items. hacker is one who knows a set of programming interfaces well enough to write software rapidly and expertly.
> Hackers build things, crackers break them.
> ...


exactly.


----------



## knight17 (Jul 5, 2006)

Generaly speaking hackers are of two types.Those intends to do it for fun and profit.The second group consists of those who "trying" to stop them.The first group is called "black hats".The second group is called "white hats".

If telling correctly hackers are advanced computer users.The real people who we are trting to define here are called crackers.but theese days crackers are people who break PC software protections and develop key gens.

Here is a good link about the topic:
*www.answers.com/topic/hacker-computer-security

@mihirvashist
You are a hacker if you are able to hack into a secured computer system.You belong to the group according to your intentions and work.You are a white hat.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 6, 2006)

Have they taught you the difference between hackers, crackers, phishers, script kiddies et al?
Hackers are those who like to play around with softwares and get into it to show off to their peers. They don't attack for money. They don't attack small businesses, individuals. They do something that will earn them fame and recognition. 
Hackers aren't the ones to destroy internet. In fact hackers are the ones who build the Internet. Look at the history of the internet, they are the ones who got it from ARPANet to Internet. Hackers hardly even used pre-built tools. They work upon and make their own tools. Those commonly shown tools are hardly useful for their standards.
On the other hand, cracker are the ones who attack people to steal data. They are the ones with malicious attempts.
And others like script kiddies hardly have much knowledge, they just use tools acquired from the net, those are easily available. 
And coming back to the topic of passwords. Yes, more obscure the password the better. And passwordless logins are even better. But, nothing is ever totally secure. 
There's one very true saying


> Security is as strong as it's weakest link. And the weakest link is the human element.


And if you truly want to learn go beyond whatever is being taught to you there. Look around on the internet. You will find vast resources on these topics. Slowly you will find volumes of information if you look keep onn looking about and gaining knowledge.
I am no hacker/cracker/scrpit kiddie but I myself love computer security and how vulnerable it is.


----------



## magnet (Jul 6, 2006)

Exactly....dude...i know whts the difference between  hackers crackers script kiddie(where i belong)........white hat  and black hat hackers..........

my purpose of asking the above questions were to know whether companies do give any sort of importance to this certificate or not........

i guess through the knowledge u grasp its better for me to do asian cyber laws course.......

first thing  hackers must master atlest one language so that  they can use  that language and create programs to enter a comp....anyhow
(i havent yet said the person want to damage the system)

and in hacking age doesnt matter........check for svan jaschan.....this guy  at 17 years of age created 80 billion dollar loss.........he was the author of netsky virus........

but my purpose of this post is....u still are unable to differentiate  btw hackers and crackers...than whts the use of spending 6k on such courses.........

also guys  is ccsp related to routers stuff or wht????....and does ccnp  concerns with programming aspect to any extent?????


----------



## ashisharya (Jul 6, 2006)

joinig hundreds of courses  and all dat crap doesnt mean u r a geek. first u should be familar with da basics dude


----------



## mihirvashist (Jul 6, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Have they taught you the difference between hackers, crackers, phishers, script kiddies et al?
> Hackers are those who like to play around with softwares and get into it to show off to their peers. They don't attack for money. They don't attack small businesses, individuals. They do something that will earn them fame and recognition.
> Hackers aren't the ones to destroy internet. In fact hackers are the ones who build the Internet. Look at the history of the internet, they are the ones who got it from ARPANet to Internet. Hackers hardly even used pre-built tools. They work upon and make their own tools. Those commonly shown tools are hardly useful for their standards.
> On the other hand, cracker are the ones who attack people to steal data. They are the ones with malicious attempts.
> ...


thnx but i already knew what you told me but still thank you maybe i'm not advance as you all are but i know i'll make good use of this knowledge and bythe way i'm only 15 years and i have a lot to learn

and i have already said that i know the meaning of hacker/cracker/black hacker/white hacker/script kiddie
but i used the term ethical hacker bcuz many ppl doesn't know it in general,they have a rigid opinion on hackers without really knowing the inside story



			
				ashisharya said:
			
		

> joinig hundreds of courses  and all dat crap doesnt mean u r a geek. first u should be familar with da basics dude


i'm know more than just basics but i feel very sorry for you becuz you  think that you are a geek yourself even a good hacker but you don't have a hacker spirit



			
				magnet said:
			
		

> Exactly....dude...i know whts the difference between  hackers crackers script kiddie(where i belong)........white hat  and black hat hackers..........
> 
> my purpose of asking the above questions were to know whether companies do give any sort of importance to this certificate or not........
> 
> ...


i know the difference between hacker/cracker/script kiddie/white hacker/black hacker and i know c and c++



			
				knight17 said:
			
		

> Generaly speaking hackers are of two types.Those intends to do it for fun and profit.The second group consists of those who "trying" to stop them.The first group is called "black hats".The second group is called "white hats".
> 
> If telling correctly hackers are advanced computer users.The real people who we are trting to define here are called crackers.but theese days crackers are people who break PC software protections and develop key gens.
> 
> ...


why does everybody seems to teach me the difference between hackker/cracker/white hacker/black hacker i know the difference but i used the term ethical hacker becuz ppl doesn't understand these terms ok you guys who have replied my post are smart but not everybody is, you are all advance computer geeks but not everybody is that's y i have used the term  ethical hacker  you all should understand that




			
				ashisharya said:
			
		

> forrget the repeating man, go and find a good dictionary that what da hell hacking means?!!
> 
> A hacker is a person who creates and modifies computer software and computer hardware, including computer programming, administration, and security-related items. hacker is one who knows a set of programming interfaces well enough to write software rapidly and expertly.
> Hackers build things, crackers break them.
> ...



please don't think that i'm saying all this out of 
jealousy but from your talks i can figure out that you are a narrow 
minded person who likes to prove everyperson wrong without knowing the 
truth you should read my other replies first before posting on this 
comment of mine and i'm saying all this becuz i can tel this for very 
sure,proof you ask the first proof is that the forum rule states that 
don't do anything that results in heated arguments ,you haven't 
followed that and crossed the line and now so i have but you encouraged 
me to do so ,you think you are really smart but there is a phrase in 
english language"barking dogs seldom bite" i'm not referring it to you 
don't take it wrong but what i mean to say was that ppl who say or show 
much are nothing in real there are a lot of guys who have replied to 
this post of mine and i really appreciate them all since i learn 
something or the other from them should use your knowledge to teach 
ppl.
i'm sorry to all the other members but i really didn't wanted to say 
this he forced me to do so,i just wanted to share this one piece of 
knowlege i had but with all the rude responses i don't think i'll ever 
post something new piece of info here again  but thank you all since 
i really did learn for something from all of you and even from you also 
ashisharya i learnt from you that never tell something to a close mind 
it will always reject thank you ashisharya for nothing.


----------



## ashisharya (Jul 6, 2006)

mihirvashist said:
			
		

> thnx but i already knew what you told me but still thank you maybe i'm not advance as you all are but i know i'll make good use of this knowledge and bythe way i'm only 15 years and i have a lot to learn
> 
> 
> why does everybody seems to teach me the difference between hackker/cracker/white hacker/black hacker i know the difference but i used the term ethical hacker.
> ...





first, i m a 12 year old adn i dont think that i am a hacker coz i dont know programming but i know hacking with da registry. i learn things from my expirience. 

i appretiate u for that info. but i think u have said much far dan u should.
mind it dude if i do hurt u!!! 
i think that i m a geek acc. to my age(i know age is no bar) but atleast i am on my way acc. to my mates....


----------



## iMav (Jul 6, 2006)

well i appreciate the effort taken by mihirvashist to share some information with us as i know of a lot people out there who are not aware of the possible dangers the internet holds ...... and as far as ashisharya is concerned if he is 12yrs i think v can give him the benefit of doubt as it is a childly behaviour to react and make provocative statements ...... and to all the 'geeks' who think that there's no1 like them out there and try to explain the difference between hackers and crackers i think mihirvashist is right in making use of the term 'ethical hackers' as only people like u who are highly knowledgable in the field of computer know the difference and a large number of people are nt aware of the difference ....... remeber guys ....

1 Life spread Luv not Hatred ...... peace!


----------



## magnet (Jul 7, 2006)

first mihir  even i m not against u...but your points on some place mentions hackers.........but  they must be crackers........which is causing confusion or whtever............


----------



## ashisharya (Jul 13, 2006)

what is unethical about hacking ? Hacking is very positive word and 
there in no need to put "Ethical" before it


----------



## mariner (Jul 15, 2006)

dont worry bout the comments mihir.
just make sure in later stage u dont divert urself from the ethical path.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jul 22, 2006)

I thought of just adding a tip into this thread
While typing your password, use the windows on-screen keyboard. This might help you from key-loggers.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 22, 2006)

UFO007 said:
			
		

> I thought of just adding a tip into this thread
> While typing your password, use the windows on-screen keyboard. This might help you from key-loggers.


for tip sake its o.k 
but will u use it yourself. if use it my speed will be faster than train


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 22, 2006)

For me the best way for a new password is to choose from something which is near you, like b`day dates/spouse name/ur name/ dog's name and so on.

Now a days ppl knows, that the person gotta be a fool to put a password like his own name - So they try other combination. That's outsmarting them. It works for me. But then i change my password every few days anyway. So i don't worry abt my accounts being hacked. Being through that many times when i was a novice on this world wide web. Not anymore 

cheerz


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jul 23, 2006)

I just wanna say make your password alaways more than 7 words because according to a research It has prooved that a normal human can hardly remember more than 7 random words. Some people go till 9 random words but It's very rare.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jul 24, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> for tip sake its o.k
> but will u use it yourself. if use it my speed will be faster than train



If any one is much concerned about security then he must spend some time too


----------



## mehulved (Jul 24, 2006)

It is always a tradeoff between security and usability. You shouldn't be so paranoid of security so as to make usability too difficult. Though usability is a relative term depending on experience, preferences and level of knowledge.


----------



## mihirvashist (Jul 24, 2006)

Brave_Hunt said:
			
		

> I just wanna say make your password alaways more than 7 words because according to a research It has prooved that a normal human can hardly remember more than 7 random words. Some people go till 9 random words but It's very rare.


my password has a total of 26 characters with four numbers and two special characters


----------



## the deconstructionist (Jul 25, 2006)

It is a password not a paragraph from the Novel. Dont panic , chill out .


----------



## knight17 (Jul 25, 2006)

You all may have many accounts at diff forums,email providers etc...
But one question...suppose one of your password is leaked(lost/cracked/etc)
Will that enable others to open your other accounts..

So try to use diff passwords...it is litte difficult...if i have to remeber all my username and passwords...I must write it down somewher(so it dont serve the purpose)


----------

